# Help With This Old Wooden Duck Decoy



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]Going through some of my deceased grandfather's belongings and I found this old duck decoy!!!! 
My grandmother says she knows he carried it around every time he went duck hunting and that he had a bag of them, she said he has had them for a long time and that they are very old (possibly my great grandfathers) and probably valuable...she doesn't know where the other ones are









i've tried to do some research but there are no markings or makers mark of any kind that i can find.

I'm interested to see what you brilliant old timers might know about these, and if ya got nothin' then enjoy the pics of this old duck decoy







[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)] [/background][/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)][background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]






[/background][/background]









[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]and a bonus pic of my Pappy
in Eustis, FL having just received his Eagle Scout Badge at the age of 15. this was in the late 30's.[/background]
[background=rgb(255, 255, 255)]






[/background]


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Don't know anything about decoys, but WOW, look at those merit badges


----------



## orcrender (Sep 11, 2010)

You may be able to get information by checking with some shops in eastern North Carolina. They were a hub for the decoy business at one time. I don't have links, but a search should find you some.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

ya sofreto he had a ton, his old sash is at my grandmothers as well. i hope to get that oneday but i'm in line behind a couple of his kids. and thanks orcrender, found a guild in the harker's island area that i will send some pics to.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

very cool photo of Pop's, and the the decoy wow, havent seen them like that in years.............craftsmanship!


----------



## rashid100 (Jun 16, 2012)

man that looks ancient!!!! bet it has some value. brilliant craftsmanship as well.


----------



## RedRubber (Nov 8, 2011)

The value depends on who the carver was. Some of the older decoys will fetch at least a hundred dollars. If the carvers (a bonafide collector can tell by the style) work is sought by collectors, the value can go to the Thousands of dollars. There is a show in Maryland (competition etc.) where the collectors congregate. Walking around with decoy in hand would bring to the attention of bonafide collector.
I could not access the photos, so I cannot make a comment on condition.

Jim Sprangles work is sought after by collectors. I believe Jim Sprangle would be somewhere in the Florida area. While Jim is not a collector, he is one heck of a carver and has won several world shows. he could point you in the right direction. You might want to google him up. I do not know him personally, but as a carver I am very familiar with his work.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Red rubber thank you, I'll look this Jim up and see what he thinks. I don't know what's goin in with the photos. Last night they were working fine, I'm on my cell and can't do anything about it now. if you PM me your email address I'll send you a pic or two from my phone. Thanks again buddy.


----------



## jordanrussell123 (Jun 5, 2011)

I was watching storage program and they got some old decoys on there and they was 500 dollers each


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Looks like i got the pics working now for those that missed em.

I'm pretty sure the one i have might be worth a pretty penny, i def am not looking to get rid of it and would never $ell it, just want to know more about it : )


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> I'm pretty sure the one i have might be worth a pretty penny, i def am not looking to get rid of it and would never $ell it, just want to know more about it : )


i think you just found your value, SENTIMENTAL (family heirloom) makes it priceless .


----------



## kingmurphy (May 16, 2012)

nice ducks but i think imperial is right its in the family and should stay that way but if you dont want it too then good look finding your price thanks for sharing

Alexander .s. Howson


----------



## angelace (Aug 4, 2012)

Check this place out, they may be able to give you some information just from your photos http://www.decoymuseum.com/index.html The Havre de Grace Decoy Museum</a> is located at; 215 Gile Street, Havre de Grace, MD 21078. The museum is a testament to the history and artistry of decoy carving and usage on the Susquehanna Flats. Cited from: http://www.squidoo.com/duck-decoy-collecting


----------



## ifix (Jun 11, 2012)

it looks a lot like something from the mason decoy factory. those are really old and really expensive. if you narrow your search to black duck decoys you may get lucky.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

awesome! thanks for the link! and ifix, it does look like some of the mason blacks...good eye and for those wondering, this will stay in the family... i just wanted to know more about it


----------

